# tagged redfish caught in galveston



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

below is a email i got from my buddy. he or his wife was not in the cca/star. they are now. this can make a growing man cry. name has been changed to protect him. it will come out in the paper soon. not bad for the first real fishing trip in a homemade rowboat. enjoy


bill was cleaning the fish and found a red fish tag on the red fish I
caught!  I called it in and if we had been registered we would have won a truck
trailer and boat a value of $60,000.00!  Can you beleive that?  That fish
was 21 inches, the biggest fish I ever caught!  When we get back were signin up
for the competition!  They are supposed to be contacting 3 newspapers to
interview us,,,, THE BIGGEST LOSERS!  ha ha!  bills Red fish was 29
inches.  Anyway thought you might want to know.  Ya'll have a great
WEEKEND!


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

What a bummer


----------



## NOGUIDEREQUIRED (Apr 8, 2007)

WOW! That sux!! Seems like it happens every year...


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel your pain


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

**** that sucks!


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

cant imagine...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I wouldn't fish the rest of the year I'd be soo ticked off.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Happens every year.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

ouch....and it got filleted!
eat it slowly.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Yep... that's gonna be my luck... I haven't signed up...


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

That's got to hurt!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I just finished the online registration. 
Here is the link: http://www.joincca.org/


----------



## Redilingus (Jul 13, 2007)

Happens a couple times every year. Can't imagine that feeling. Thats why i send in my $40 every year.


----------



## drakechaser515 (Apr 6, 2008)

that sux


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yup, sounds about right... Happens every year!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Yea, That is why I sign up every year to keep from catching any tagged reds or big trout during the summer.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I thought it was just 15 dollars......25 to cca if you opt to join to make a total of 40.


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

JimD said:


> Yea, That is why I sign up every year to keep from catching any tagged reds or big trout during the summer.


LOL!! Thats exactly right!!

The star tournament is only $15, but you have to be a member of the cca. If you are not a member then you have to sign up with the cca ($25) and the $15 star fee. So a total of $40.


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

One down 59 left. If you catch one and are not registered release it. Go get registered and go back to the area you caught it. Don't forget to call me first.


----------



## fishin 24/7 (May 8, 2008)

If you are going to just fish one time during the summer it is worth the money. It just takes one cast!!!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks.....I just checked my card and I must have paid the 40 as opposed to the fifteen.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know if this is fact or not but somebody told me they caught a tagged red a couple years ago and he sent it in. He said they sent him an Envelope with a dollar in it.. Don't know if that's fact or fiction but man what a bummer..


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Isn't the tag visible on the outside of the fish?


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

I guess this is true since you got it from your buddy. If you didn't I would say this story seems kind of 'fishy' to me, CCA trying to get all their $15's and $40's ...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Tricky Matt said:


> I guess this is true since you got it from your buddy. If you didn't I would say this story seems kind of 'fishy' to me, CCA trying to get all their $15's and $40's ...


 its true. my buddy has no reason to BS me about it and hes not the kind of person to start romors or bs like this. then again, think back at what happen to me in the 2005 star??????


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

galbayfisher said:


> Isn't the tag visible on the outside of the fish?


it is visible... but it blends in with the fish, as the tags are usually red... I've heard it many times that people will be at the cleaning table before they notice the tag.

ALWAYS CHECK A RED CAREFULLY BEFORE RELEASE!!!!!


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

iridered2003 said:


> its true.


I believe you!!

Good Luck to us all!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

FishinHippie said:


> it is visible... but it blends in with the fish, as the tags are usually red... I've heard it many times that people will be at the cleaning table before they notice the tag.
> 
> ALWAYS CHECK A RED CAREFULLY BEFORE RELEASE!!!!!


 i got a pic from my buddy but can't upload it from my desktop. i will upload it to photobucket later and post it. you can see the tag. it looks like a peice of weedeater string or something like that to me. its red/pink. i'm sure they fade a little bit over time as saltwater is hell on everything as we all know. anyways, it was a $60,000 dinner


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

And We hear of the tagged fish right after the STAR opens up.. When do the tagged fish go into the bays ?


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*Here's What A Tagged Redfish Looks Like*

Here's a pic I took of a tagged Redfish at Tiki Island Marina two years ago. I didn't catch it. The guy who caught it was registered- new truck, trailer and boat....

The tag (red) is just below the dorsal fin, midway down its back.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I want one...


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great pic!


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

man that sucks


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

geezer, thats it. looks just like that one


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

I may have missed it, where was the fish caught (The other day).


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

I am registering for the Star RIGHT NOW.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

*4 TAGGED REDFISH HAVE BEEN CAUGHT - 1 PENDING POLYGRAPH EXAM AND 3 THAT DIDN'T QUALIFTY*

*Truck and Boat Package*​
*PENDING POLYGRAPH EXAM TAG# T815 caught on 5/26/08 ANITA'S BAIT & TACKLE **​


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Every year, there are redfish that were tagged for the Star event caught by non-registered fisherman. It is a really small amount of money and we all know the possibility exist to catch one.

So, either get on line and enter or go to one of the many locations and enter, but make sure you enter.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

*in the water*



johnd said:


> I may have missed it, where was the fish caught (The other day).


westbay


----------



## ahorse (Aug 20, 2005)

*my fish*

I still have that guy on my wall. Looking at him right now......


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for the pic fishin geezer I never knew what the tag looked like!


fishin geezer said:


> Here's a pic I took of a tagged Redfish at Tiki Island Marina two years ago. I didn't catch it. The guy who caught it was registered- new truck, trailer and boat....
> 
> The tag (red) is just below the dorsal fin, midway down its back.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

That has to make you sicker than sick. It really sucks that the fish had a knife put to it, now it is out if the game. I know that it is easy to miss, I would think they would make it another color to stand out more but I guess it works for them if some get filleted or thrown back then it doesn't cost them a boat and truck, lol. 
I have heard of poeple missing it many times or catching one after labor day. One of my buddys that guided in the Rockport area had a client catch 2 tagged reds out of the same school a couple weeks after it ended. He told my buddy to take him in after the second red, he was absolutely devastated.


----------



## bcrenshaw (Dec 31, 2006)

*Can you catch 2?*

If you where to catch a tagged red 1 week and catch another 2 weeks later are you able to claim prizes for both or just 1? Prob in rules but just thought I would ask instead of reading rules!


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

I caught a tagged red about 14 years ago, sent the tag to TPW and they sent me a letter back with where the fish was released, when it was released,weight, length and girth. It was pretty interesting to see the info on the fish. (it was not for cca, it was some type of research tag maybe!?


----------



## robalo 2120 (Sep 23, 2006)

That will be a $60,000 meal. Don't overcook it.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

same story every year!


----------

